# SS 11.06.16 - Haydn #44 "Trauer"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 44 in E minor, H. 1/44 "Trauer" 

1. Allegro con brio
2. Menuetto: Allegretto
3. Adagio
4. Finale: Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and this week we're back to Papa Haydn 

I always love a weekend with Papa Haydn, I'll be listening to:

View attachment 85599


Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and this week we're back to Papa Haydn
> 
> I always love a weekend with Papa Haydn, I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Easy one this time, this one also :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Haydn on a sunny weekend is always good! I'll be listening to Pinnock and the English Concert.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go for Pinnock as well:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll go with Ferenc Fricsay & the Kölner-Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester on the Audite label.

This is because it is in my Smartphone and I am working tomorrow.

However, I will also add the Hogwood recording after work if time permits.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn miracle box


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and this week we're back to Papa Haydn
> 
> I always love a weekend with Papa Haydn, I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with Dorati, but just for good measure I shall go for Pinnock as well


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Barenboim and the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Recorded 1990. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.










Related:


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Allow me to join you on this one with...

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra
Marco Boni (conductor)


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Biwa said:


> Allow me to join you on this one with...
> 
> Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra
> Marco Boni (conductor)
> ...


Same one I will be listening to. SACD!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1990. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.
> 
> Related:


Thanks for that link, what a fascinating interview

p.s I find myself having to listen to Hildegard of Bingen as a result


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Quite enjoyable listening, is there a melody in the adagio that is found somewhere in Mozart, possibly a piano concerto?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I had to dig up a copy of the Hanover band directed by Roy Goodman as posted by Vaneyes above. Very dynamic and energetic, quite different than the Barenboim I listened to, which is very smooth and mellow. Such totally different approaches and yet it works very well both ways.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have two versions. the Dorati and the one on SACD by Marco Boni.

Have decided to pull and listen to the SACD recording by Boni with the Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra.


----------

